# Are you interested in social anxiety zoom meeting?



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

I have social anxiety and I am extremely quiet. I am trying to overcome it.
I want to practice talking with people, and I am thinking of having zoom meetings with people who are shy. I am thinking that we just chat over zoom. You don't have to speak. You don't have to turn on your camera. I will run the zoom meeting.
Is there anyone interested in it? Please leave a message or send me a private conversation.


----------



## irishkarl (Apr 20, 2020)

I think it sounds like a great idea but i am nervous about it


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Although English isn't my native language, I would be interested too.


----------



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

No problem. I am also not an English native speaker.
I will send you the zoom link when the meeting is set up.
Thank you. I am looking forward to chatting with you.


----------



## sadindeed (6 mo ago)

I would be interested. Also nervous about it but we are all experiencing social anxiety so nothing to hide or feel ashamed about right? We all get eachother and can sympathise. I'm sure this would be a good thing and a safe space.


----------



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes, this is a very safe place. There are just people with social anxiety, and we understand each other. I am nervous, too, but it would be a good practice.


----------



## Ahmabu (5 mo ago)

Yes please. Thanks 🙏


----------



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

Great, Ahmabu! 

Anyone else?

I am also nervous, but I want to try zoom meetings for people with social anxiety. I think that this is a good practice.
I don't think there are many people. You don't have to speak, and you don't have to turn on the camera if you are uncomfortable.

If you are interested in it, please let me know your available time and time zone?

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask me.
I am looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

I've overcome social anxiety...completely...but I do remember what it was like to have it...I understand you all and have a deep compassion for what you're going through. Just an offer. If you'd like I could join and possibly help you, maybe get things going for you guys. No pressure, I understand and you won't hurt my feelings if you don't want to.


----------



## floyd the barber (10 mo ago)

never used zoom but i'll try it for this


----------



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi Starcut83,
Thank you. That would be helpful if you join the zoom meeting. I would like to know how you overcame your social anxiety. I will send a message to ask when is good for you.

Great, floyd the barber,
I will send a message.


Anyone else?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Cool, right now I can make time most of the time so you all go ahead and arrange a time and let me know.


----------



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

I sent messages to people who were interested in the zoom meeting, but they don't reply to me. So, I don't know if I can have meetings🙁


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I'd be happy to chat to you guys but I'm in a different time zone. (Australia)


----------



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

How about Fridays at 11pm EST? Does it work?
Who wants to join it?


----------



## Mandarine123 (7 mo ago)

Hello, i am interested in having a meeting. Fridays at 11pm is ok for me.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

@SugarPush
I would be interested in doing something in Zoom as well. 11PM EST Friday also works for me.


----------



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

I sent zoom links to you all. If you didn't get it, please let me know.
Looking forward to seeing you!


----------



## SugarPush (Sep 13, 2012)

Social Anxiety zoom meeting - Fridays 11 pm EST

We just chat. You are not forced to speak up.

This is a safe place with nonjudgemental people in a relaxed setting. There is nothing to hide or feel ashamed about. We all understand each other and can sympathize. This group is to help people make friends, practice social skills, and have fun while doing events.

It’s okay if you don’t speak. It’s ok if you are nervous. Take the step forward to overcome it! Looking forward to sharing our stories and having a good time.


If you are interested, I will send you the zoom link.


----------



## Happyplace (3 mo ago)

SugarPush said:


> Social Anxiety zoom meeting - Fridays 11 pm EST
> 
> We just chat. You are not forced to speak up.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I am new to this forum. Can I too join this zoom meeting. I am also trying to overcome my social anxiety


----------

